# Delta saw flange/arbor part?



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

I have a 10" Delta miter saw and it wobbles.










Changing the blade took about 75% of the wobble away.

The blade is sandwiched between two identical metal flanges/arbors.

As you can see one of them has some deformations at the hole in the middle.










What is this part call? I searched for Delta saw flanges and Delta saw arbor and the part looked different.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Inner and outer flanges are the same, just facing each other. If you can find a source, the *Part Number:* 488820-00


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With parts being so aggravating and difficult to locate in these on line shopping times, here at the ranch I'd probably remove the distorted high spots and burs, make certain it was flat and get on with the show.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

chandler48 said:


> Inner and outer flanges are the same, just facing each other. If you can find a source, the *Part Number:* 488820-00


Yes thats the part, and no one has it anymore. It appears to be a part shared by Porter Cable and Black and Decker too.


----------



## miamicuse (Nov 13, 2011)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With parts being so aggravating and difficult to locate in these on line shopping times, here at the ranch I'd probably remove the distorted high spots and burs, make certain it was flat and get on with the show.


The distortion is not on the "face" side of the flange, but on the inside of the hole, causing the two straight sides of the round hole to not be straight anymore...yes if it's protruding on the face of the flange I would use a grinder to shave that flat.

Right now I swapped the inner and outer flanges and it seems to work OK. I don't know for how much longer. I guess I need to plan on a new saw.

I had a really nice 12" Porter Cable miter saw that I use and this one is older and sat in my garage for a while. But the PC saw got stolen so I put this one back into operation.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I have the same saw and it is really old by modern standards.

Best chance to find such an old part would be a local stocking repair center that got stuck with them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

If it will go onto the saw arbor and it doesn't interfere with the washer face being true, what's the problem?


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

miamicuse said:


> Yes thats the part, and no one has it anymore. It appears to be a part shared by Porter Cable and Black and Decker too.


If you have a Dewalt service center in your area I'd try there.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

miamicuse said:


> I have a 10" Delta miter saw and it wobbles.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


have you tried here http://www.ereplacementparts.com/


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Most don't stock certain items, and ereplacements is one of them.


----------

